# Problem mit meinem Teufel Concept e 450 digital



## J33rbus (8. Oktober 2015)

Habe mir diese Woche das 5.1 SystemTeufel Concept e 450 digital zugelegt welches ich hauptsächlich für Gaming benutzen will. Leider bin ich nicht in der Lage das System an meinem PC korrekt und mit Surround Sound zum Laufen zu bringen und die beider Front lautsprecher spielen auch den Sound der hinteren ab ( Stereo also?) . Teufel wirbt für das System ja damit, dass man es dank eingebauter "Soundkarte" nur mit USB an den PC schließen müsse und schon loslegen kann oder habe ich da etwas Falsch vertanden ?(  Concept E 450 Digital "5.1-Set" online kaufen | Teufel ) Treiber ist installiert und alle Satelliten sind Korrekt angeschlossen.
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2015)

Mal blöd geraten:
Hast du mal in den Einstellungen der Soundkarte nachgesehen? Also bei den Eigenschaften des Wiedergabegerätes?
Ich hab noch ein Teufel C200USB --> da kann man unter Erweiterungen sogar virtual sorround etc.pp aktivieren.....und neben Eigenschaften kann man da auch "konfigurieren".
Also unten rechts in der taskleiste auf das Lautsprechersymbol mal einen Rechtsklick machen und dann auf Wiedergabegeräte klicken.
Da in der Liste das USB-Gerät raussuchen.....und gucken.


----------



## Gluksi (8. Oktober 2015)

oder noch einfacher. Wen ein aktuales mainboard hast, gibt es einen optischen Ausgang. SPDIF in der soundkarten Einstellung. Kannst dann auch im sound panel (Glaskugel) realteck alles nach lust und Leidenschaft einstellen.


----------



## J33rbus (8. Oktober 2015)

Habe in den Soundeinstellungen beim Wiedergabegerät als einstellung 5.1 gewählt wenn ich dann denn Testlauf starte spielt er die Rear Sounds trotzdem vorne ab.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Oktober 2015)

Sind die Satelliten richtig verkabelt?
Wenn ja, kannst du auch einfach mal bei Teufel anrufen.


----------



## mr-otin (9. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

J33rbus welches Betriebssystem nutzt du? Win10? Wenn ja liegt es möglicherweise daran. Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, wegen meines 5.1 Headsets. Ich kann kein DTS Sound abspielen. Nach diversen Recherchen ist herausgekommen das nicht die Treiber das Problem sind, sondern Win 10 selber und Microsoft arbeitet an einem Fix. Eventuell wäre das mal ein Thema in der neuen PCGH.

Gruss Dave


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2015)

Was willst du denn bei einem "5.1" Headset mit DTS ?


----------



## J33rbus (10. Oktober 2015)

Satelliten sind korrekt verkabelt... Benutze windows 7. Laut des Technischen Support soll ich in den Soundkarteneinstellungen unter Eigenschaften des Systems unter dem Reiter verbessern die Funktion Lautsprecher ausfüllen anwenden... nur gibt es den Reiter bei mir leider nicht


----------



## mr-otin (10. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

@ Venom; DTS habe ich unter Win7, Win8 & 8.1 verwendet um Bluerays zu schauen.

Unter Windows 10 steht gar kein Surround Sound oder nur teilweise zur Verfügung (Audio stottert im Kopfhörer über alle Kanäle) Habe noch ein Medusa Headset von Speedlink hier rumfliegen was immer seinen Dienst super gemacht hat. Seit Win10 nur noch Stereo trotz 5.1 Einstellung. Updaten von Treibern und Rollback's zu alten Treibern bringen keine Besserung .

MfG
Dave


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2015)

Windows würde ich da weniger die schuld geben als dem super dollen "5.1" Headset.


----------

